# What is “PuMA measure 29604954”?



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I have indication of a failed Oil Condition (level) Sensor. Apparently it is a common failure as the PuMA measure note occurs through many platform forums here and elsewhere.

With dipstick (thank goodness) level at minimum, the electronic level indication was one increment down from max.

With dipstick level at maximum following an oil change, the electronic indication was yellow over maximum with a caution to investigate.

Is there a publicly accessible copy of *PuMA measure 29604954* please?


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a link to a copy of a report.
I don't think it is what you are looking for. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAFegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw314ev8dkathkwJ_gDMvOs0
Puma is a BMW database for reporting problems.
Supposedly it stands for Product Units and Measures Aftersales.
And yes that sensor has been an issue. My old e60 had it.
From that link even my f10 is still susceptible. Which I didn't know.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Glad it hit the spot.
I figured you were looking for something more, in-depth.
Totally agree on the windoze thing.


----------

